#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Αναγραφή μεταπτυχιακού τίτλου και φορολογικών στοιχείων στην σφραγίδα

## ge_liakos

Στην σφραγίδα που είναι για την πολεοδομία έχουμε δικαίωμα να βάλουμε τυχόν μεταπτυχιακό που κατέχουμε ή οχι;

----------


## Theo

δε βρίσκω το λόγο να μην μπορείς αρκεί να μην υπερβαίνει το μέγεθος που ζητάνε στο περίπου.

Ακόμα και το μέγεθος δεν είναι δεσμευτικό νομοθετικά απλά δίνει έναν μπούσουλα για πλήρη και ευανάγνωστη σφραγίδα.

Μην βάλεις ΑΦΜ και ΔΟΥ. Δεν απαιτούνται και συμβουλή μου είναι καλύτερα να μην υπάρχουν.

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Τι φοβάστε?

----------


## Theo

Γιάννη "φύλαγε τα ρούχα σου, για να χεις τα μισά"

Σε συνάδελφο φίλο μέσω της επαγγελματικής σφραγίδας βρήκαν στοιχεία για να τρυπήσουν τιμολόγια και άλλα που δε χρειάζεται να αναφέρω. 

Εύκολο θα μου πεις να το βρει κάποιος ούτως ή άλλως, αλλά γιατί να του δίνω και τα στοιχεία τα επαγγελματικά, και τα οικονομικά και να δει και τη φάτσα μου. 
Δεν θέλω.

----------


## Evan

δηλ. 2 σφραγίδες μία για αποδείξεις και μία για μελέτες;

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι, γιατί όχι;
Στην εφορία που μου ήμουν προ ημερών για τη θεώρηση βιβλίων και μπλοκ αποδείξεων, η υπάλληλος ζήτησε από συνάδελφο μηχανικό να σφραγίζει το μπλοκ μ' άλλη σφραγίδα απ' αυτή του ΤΕΕ διότι τη θεώρησε πολύ μεγάλη σε μέγεθος και ότι κρύβει τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία.

----------


## ge_liakos

Το θεμα πιστευω πήγε αλλού. Ρωτάω για το μεταπτυχιακο και οχι για το ΑΦΜ. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## thakal

Στο συνιστώ! με συντομογραφία: M.Sc.

----------

